# Used Beco



## jdmcgee (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. Does anyone know a good place to get a gently used Beco? I really want one but it is a challenge to find one. I have already been to diaperswappers and babywearers.com.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm, I see plenty of used Becos on TBW most of the time -- just not cheap ones! I don't think they've been around long enough for people to use them a lot and then sell them more cheaply than new.

Have you tried the Babywearing Swap group at Yahoo?

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BabywearingSWAP/


----------



## jdmcgee (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks. No, I have not tried that yet.


----------



## carnalcindd (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is one, not sure if you will like it and it is new tho.

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Beco-Baby-Ca...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jdmcgee (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am looking at Mei Teis too now. They do not look too intimidating. Any tips on which brand to order.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I personally prefer a taller MT as I find it the most versatile (you can always roll the bottom to make it shorter, but with a short MT you get what you get). My fave brands are Kozy, Babyhawk, and Sachi, although there are a lot of other highly regarded brands out there as well.


----------

